# Itunes store sur ipod ne marche plus



## Price2a (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai depuis septembre un Ipod touch qui marche très bien mais depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à me connecter à l'itunes store depuis mon ipod il me redirige directement vers l'apple store... Resultat : je peux acheter des applications mais plus de musique. Quelqu'un aurait une idée svp ? Merci de m'aider


----------



## L. Arnaud (11 Novembre 2010)

Je te conseille de le redémarrer complètement et si ça ne marche toujours pas ... restaure le (et sauvegardant le avant bien sûre !) 
J'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPhone 4 il y a une semaine, je l'ai restauré et tout va bien maintenant ^^


----------



## Price2a (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, désolé du retard, je viens de voir ton message je te remercie d'avoir répondu : "redémarrer" tu entends par là éteindre et rallumer l'ipod ? Si c'est ça oui je l'ai fais plusieurs fois et pas de changement.  Est ce que tu peux m'expliquer comment faire pour sauvegarder les données et le restaurer ?  Merci beaucoup de ton aide ^^


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Salut  

Je t'invite à lire ce lien à propos des sauvegardes : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1766?viewlocale=fr_FR

(en gros, tu branches ton iPod touch à ton ordinateur, tu synchronises avec iTunes, tu fais cliques droit sur ton iPod, tu choisis "sauvegarder" et ça sauvegardera automatiquement)

Ce lien t'expliquera aussi comment restaurer ton iPod.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Price2a (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut, merci pour ton lien badmonkeyman j'ai essayé, tout s'est bien passé pour la sauvegarde. Mais, aucuns changements pour l'itunes store... Par contre l'apple store marche très bien. Une autre idée ? :'( Merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas...


----------

